# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Fat bike eli läskiä haussa

## Dalmore

Noita fat bike säikeitä on tullut selailtua, mutta pyöristä ja ostopaikoista on tietoa aika vaikeasti löydettävissä. Elikkäs 190 cm pitkä ihminen hakee läskipyörää, mieluiten sellainen jossa olisi speksit kutakuinkin kohdallaan eikä heti tarvitsisi miettiä päivittämistä. Jos 2000 olisi maksimi euromäärä, niin mitä sillä saisi ja mistä? Kiitos.

----------


## Juha Jokila

> Noita fat bike säikeitä on tullut selailtua, mutta pyöristä ja ostopaikoista on tietoa aika vaikeasti löydettävissä. Elikkäs 190 cm pitkä ihminen hakee läskipyörää, mieluiten sellainen jossa olisi speksit kutakuinkin kohdallaan eikä heti tarvitsisi miettiä päivittämistä. Jos 2000 olisi maksimi euromäärä, niin mitä sillä saisi ja mistä? Kiitos.



Luitkohan tämä ketjun ekan viestin?
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...TechTalk-ketju

----------


## Shamus

Käyt hakeen Signaturen muuttoalesta Spessun Fatboy Expertin

----------


## brilleaux

> Käyt hakeen Signaturen muuttoalesta Spessun Fatboy Expertin




http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2248027

----------


## crcm

> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...27#post2248027



Tuo viittasi ilmeisesti minun postiini? Täytyy sen verran korjata että oma asiointi oli Lauttasaarelaisessa pyöräliikkeessä, ei Signaturessa.

----------


## Shamus

http://www.signature.fi/uutiset/130-muuttomyynti

Ei ole eritelty etteikö koskisi läskejä...

----------


## Antza44

Spessuista sai ainakin viime syksynä ennakotilaajat ihan kivat % tuleviin malleihin Lahden polkupyörähuollosta.
Samaisessa oli ainakin taannoin kaikki varasto pyörät 25%. Muklukkeja oli 1 tai 2 ja toinen meni ainakin Fatboyta tuskin on hyllyssä.

----------


## Dalmore

Ei helevata, kävin Nekalassa spessua koeponnistamassa. Voiko pyörä tosiaan tuntua noin mukavalta ajaa? Ja kevytkin vielä. Heti alkoi kuumottaa, tervetuloa unettomat yöt.

----------


## Tank Driver

Voi. Hae pois, ei se muulla helpota. Onkohan Nippelissä vielä Muklukkeja? Se on hyvä paketti myös ja mukava ajolleen.

----------


## pätkä

> Ei helevata, kävin Nekalassa spessua koeponnistamassa. Voiko pyörä tosiaan tuntua noin mukavalta ajaa? Ja kevytkin vielä. Heti alkoi kuumottaa, tervetuloa unettomat yöt.



Olikos myös Fatboy muuttomyyntialessa? Mitä kokoja oli? Huomenna tietysti voisi kilauttaa ja kysyä mutta läskikuume on päällä nyt.

----------


## Antza44

> Ei helevata, kävin Nekalassa spessua koeponnistamassa. Voiko pyörä tosiaan tuntua noin mukavalta ajaa? Ja kevytkin vielä. Heti alkoi kuumottaa, tervetuloa unettomat yöt.



Siitä ne unettomat yöt tulee ainakin, jos mietit onnesi ohi. Nuo loppuu äkkiä tohon hintaan. Kyllä tuohon 2K€ ei expertille mikään vedä vertoja hinta/laadussa, jos vaan natsaa omiin mieltymyksiin. Retkeilyä, jos meinaa harrastaa on Surlyn ja Salsan malleissa mietitty myö enempi kuljetus ratkaisuja. Spessu käyttää jyrkkää keulaa monet muut valmistajat suosivat loivempia.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Käyt hakeen Signaturen muuttoalesta Spessun Fatboy Expertin



Tuollaista kävin lähikaupassa jokin aika sitten hiplaamassa. Asiallisen oloinen peli. Kauppias usutti kovasti koeajolle, mutta kieltäydyin tiukasti. Sen olisi kyllä tiennyt, mitä koeajosta olisi seurannut...

----------


## ealex

> Spessu käyttää jyrkkää keulaa monet muut valmistajat suosivat loivempia.



Loivempi keulakulma aiheuttaa järkyttävän self stearingin jo kapeillakin läskirenkailla – esim. Fatty. Kun taas jyrkemmällä Surlyn keulakulmalla self stearinkiä tuskin huomaa edes kaikesta leveämmällä renkalla.

Tässä on hyvä esimerkki: http://salsacycles.com/culture/introducing_bucksaw Salsan insinööri halusi ehdottomasti loivan keulakulman. Testiryhmä totesi että pyörää on järkyttävää ajaa, niinpä insinööri pienesi renkaat ja kasvatti paineet. Tuskin edes koskaan ymmärtänyt, että syy on keulakulmassa: _”To mitigate auto-steer in Bucksaw, the formula was simple: Use the narrowest and smallest fatbike tire size to keep the tire profile as round as possible, and at as high a pressure as possible”_

Tämän insinöörin kirjoitukset (aikaisemmatkin) saivat minut kylmenemään Salsan tuotannolle täysin, vaikka alkuperäinen Spearfish on ollut minun rakkain pyörä. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## brilleaux

> Loivempi keulakulma aiheuttaa järkyttävän self stearingin jo kapeillakin läskirenkailla – esim. Fatty. Kun taas jyrkemmällä Surlyn keulakulmalla self stearinkiä tuskin huomaa edes kaikesta leveämmällä renkalla.



Tämä oli uusi tieto. Ja hyvä sellainen, kiitokset.  :Hymy:

----------


## Antza44

^^No tietty vois mainita sen toisen puolen asiasta. Itse henkoht Fattyn ja Salsan Muklukin omistaneena nimen omaan tykkään loivasta keulakulmasta ja sen tuomasta All mountain tyylistä, kuin ei keula töki ja voi pommitta kunnolla. Tosin en ajakkaan niitä millään kilometrin stemmillä, niin kuin monilla näyttää olevan fäteissä. On-onessa on joo enempi selfiä Floaterilla, kuin Salsassa isommasta offsetistä ja 0.5 asteen erosta johtuen. Kummallakaan ei ole minkään sortin ongelmaa maastossa selfin takia lyhyellä stemmillä.

Olis varmaan Bucksaw mielenkiintoinen All mountain peli 70.5 asteen keulalla, niin kuin Spessussa. Eipä Syrlyn All mountaintyylistä 68 keulakulmalla olevaa uutta jätskiautoakaan ole mollattu vaikka on isot renkaan 100mm/4.8 

Tarkoitukseni olikin antaa huomiota sille, että ei läskitkään tule samasta muotista vaan eri käyttöön  ja makuun löytyy vehettä nykyään.

----------


## brilleaux

No loivasta AM-tyylisestä keulakulmasta tykätään täälläkin, mutta kokemusta isomman renkaan vaikutuksesta yhdessä keulakulman kanssa ei ole.
26" täpärissä kulma on 65 astetta ja sopii mun mieltymyksiin. Kuten myös lyhyt stemmi.

----------


## Antza44

^Suosittele noilla tiedoilla loivakeulasta AM ennemmin, kuin jyrkkäkeulasta XC henkistä läskiä.

----------


## brilleaux

No sitten tarvitaan listaa loivakeulaisista, mihin mahtuu se oikea läskirengas alle.  :Vink: 

EDIT: Eli Salsan Muklukki ei käy. Beargrease ilmeisesti olis jees.

Tai sitten hankitaan Fatty ensin ja katsotaan miten istuu alle.
Ei tule niin suurta rahallista vahinkoa :P

----------


## Antza44

Surlyn teräs jätski taitaa olla ainoa varsinainen AM 68 keulalla mihin menee 100mm/4.8

Muklukkiin menee 1X10 ilmeisesti pikkasen leveempi taakse 82mm/4.8 ja 100mm BFL   ,kuin Beariin 82mm BFL ainakin. Keulat ottaa molemmissa 100mm/4.8
Yetin talvi Muklukki->http://www.yetirides.com/2014/01/sno...sa-mukluk.html

----------


## rjrm

Onko tuossa Yetin talvimuklukissa alkuperäiset kammet? Eli miten piene rattaan sramin kampiin voi laittaa uloimmalle paikalle 1x10 vaihteistoa varten?

----------


## Antza44

^Kyllä, mutta Narrow wide ratas isomman paikalla. Eli ei mahdu orkkis 2X10 rattailla nuo renkulat.

----------


## HC Andersen

Ja se pienin Narrow wide on 30T

----------


## brilleaux

^Se riittää. 42T taakse niin eiköhän sillä pärjää. 2*10 ei ainakaan itselle enää tule.

Eli Muklukki 1*9/10:llä saattaisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen.

EDIT: Mikähän on tilanne Surlyn Ice Cream Truckin suhteen? Kävin kurkkimassa ja mielenkiinto heräsi.
http://surlybikes.com/bikes/ice_crea..._2015/geometry

----------


## Rautaperse

Kävin Shock Therapyssa tiedustelemassa saatavuutta, muistaakseni noin 1,5 kuukautta sitten. Pyörät piti julkaista, muistaakseni heinäkuun alkupuolella maailman laajuisesti. Julkistusta ei ole näkynyt ja Surlyn sivuilla edelleen lukeen "coming soon"...  Alustavalle listalle ottivat nimen ylös Shock Therapyssa. Lupasivat ilmoittaa puhelimitse, kun tietävät enemmän saatavuudesta. Ainakaan vielä ei ole puhelua kuulunut. Joten tullee "joskus".

----------


## HC Andersen

> ^Se riittää. 42T taakse niin eiköhän sillä pärjää. 2*10 ei ainakaan itselle enää tule.
> 
> Eli Muklukki 1*9/10:llä saattaisi olla kokeilemisen arvoinen.



Mulla on Muklukissa 1x9, edessä 30T takana 11-36, hyvin riittää etelän talvessa sekä viime viikolla Lapin tuntureissa.

----------


## Ski

Koeajothan kannattaa aina, jos sellainen on mahdollista. Ja säätäminen ei lopu koskaan, jos sellainen on mielessä. Minusta joskus harrastamiseen ryhtymisen esteenä on hirvee tutkiminen ja speksaaminen, ja tuossahan kuluu aikaa. Stemmi ,keulakulma, rengas jos toinen etc. 
Mulla ainakin on joskus kiire harrastaan (aina kun muu elämä suo sille aikaa) niin koitan myös sopeutua tiettyihin asioihin ennenkuin etsin täydellistä jokapaikanhöylää. 
TREK Farleyn keulakulmaa en edes tiedä, mutta sen tiedän että Knard vetää sivulle jollain paineella kovalla pinnalla. BFL vetää paljon vähemmän kaikilla pinnoilla. 2x10 toimii ainakin Syötteellä. 1x10 vois joskus kokeilla ja se vois auttaa ketjulinjaan jos laitan taakse GroundControllin / BFLn tai jonku ison.
Mutta tuo Farley, just as it is, menee kyllä hyvin ihan vakionakin. Ajaa minkä pystyy. Hymyillen. Onneksi ostin sen heti ku sain.  :Hymy:

----------


## Campione

> Kävin Shock Therapyssa tiedustelemassa saatavuutta, muistaakseni noin 1,5 kuukautta sitten. Pyörät piti julkaista, muistaakseni heinäkuun alkupuolella maailman laajuisesti. Julkistusta ei ole näkynyt ja Surlyn sivuilla edelleen lukeen "coming soon"...  Alustavalle listalle ottivat nimen ylös Shock Therapyssa. Lupasivat ilmoittaa puhelimitse, kun tietävät enemmän saatavuudesta. Ainakaan vielä ei ole puhelua kuulunut. Joten tullee "joskus".



Hetki sitten kävin paikan päällä ja yksi Jätskiauto Opsi oli heti kynnyksellä.

----------


## Kemizti

Jos brillleaux lähempää ei löydy, niin loiva(hko)kulmaista (907 alu + on one hiilikeppi) läskiä pääsee tampereella kokeileen..

edits: toi on onen keula on siis vakio keulaa 5mm pidempi ja offsettiä 13mm enemmän, eli vielä "loivempi" ku vakiossa.. Ite tykkään ja varsinkin alaspäin lujaa menee todella vakaasti.. Eikö tuosta muutenkaa oo haittaa ollu..  :Vink:

----------


## ealex

> ^^No tietty vois mainita sen toisen puolen asiasta. Itse henkoht Fattyn ja Salsan Muklukin omistaneena nimen omaan tykkään loivasta keulakulmasta ja sen tuomasta All mountain tyylistä, kuin ei keula töki ja voi pommitta kunnolla. Tosin en ajakkaan niitä millään kilometrin stemmillä, niin kuin monilla näyttää olevan fäteissä.



Kannattaa kokeilla myös niitä ”XC” jyrkkäkeulakulmaisia paksupyöräisiä läskejä (esim. Moonlander 70,5°), nimittäin nekin tökkää huomattavasti vähemmän, pitkälläkin stemmillä, kuin 65° AM pyörä. Pitkästä stemmistä taas on apua niissä paikoissa, missä kantavuudella on merkitystä, kun paino jakautuu tasaisemmin etu- ja takapyörän välillä.

Itsekin tykkään erittäin paljon loivasta keulakulmasta tavallisessa maasturissa, mutta läskipyörässä sitä en tarvitse.

----------


## Dalmore

No se Fatboy sitten lähti uuteen kotiin. Tältä osin kiitti ja kuitti.

----------


## nakamura10

*Insera Wampa - Onko tuo SRAMin vaihteisto ok? entä Kendan renkaat pitääkö?*

----------


## Muumi

Kona Wo kiinnostaisi ensinmäiseksi fatiksi mutta runkokoosta en ole ihan varma. Olen 180cm ja jalka 83cm
Olisiko L-koko sopiva?

----------


## Villetre

On L-koko ihan hyvä. Itsellä on L-koko ´19, Stemmin kyllä vaihdoin lyhyemmäksi ja riser-tanko. Eli M-kokokin voisi mennä. Monasti 180cm koko jossa menisi kummatkin koot. Omat mieltymykset ratkaisee, itse tilavan ohjaamon kannalla, mutta kurkottelun raja aina vaikeuttaa.

----------


## velib

Wo näyttää olevan melko samoissa mitoissa kuin Canyonin Dude L-koossa. Emäputki on WO:ssa matalampi, mikä on hyvä, sillä Dudessa ei meinaa 180cm pitkä saada tankoa tarpeeksi alas. Itsellä on siis tuo Dude, ja 50 mm stemmillä aika sopivan kokoinen. M-kokoiseen voisi joutua vaihtamaan pidemmän stemmin, mutta sekin varmaan toimisi. Itse pidän isommasta, kun saa vähän pidemmän asennon ja on enemmän tilaa liikkua pyörän päällä teknisessä maastossa.

----------


## kooAa

Milloin valmistajat julkaisevat 2021 mallit? Olen ollut siinä uskossa, että syyskauden alussa ainakin osa valmistajista julkaisee uudet mallit mutta toisaalta esim. Kona Wo:n uudesta mallista en löytänyt edes mitään huhupuheita. En nyt odota mitään erikoista julkaistavaksi, pyörien ilme saattaa muuttua ja tietenkin on mielenkiintoista nähdä vaikuttaako uudet julkaisut vanhan malliston myyntihintoihin. Muistaako joku miten aikaisempina vuosina on käynyt?

----------


## hcf

^Kyllä ne minusta lähes kaikilla on syyskaudella. Silverbackillä venähti nyt tän vuoden puolelle ennenku saivat pyöriä myyntiin

----------


## ATK

Yleensä noita alkaa tupsahdella alkusyksystä. Kona näyttänyt julkistavan viimeisen parin vuoden aikana fatbike-mallit elokuun kieppeillä:
https://cog.konaworld.com/explore-mo...9-wozo-and-wo/
https://cog.konaworld.com/woo-the-20...ikes-are-phat/

----------


## Samppa94

Tämä on ehkä oikeampi ketju näihin kyselyihin:

Ensimmäistä fättiä siis etsimässä ja selvästikkin aivan myöhässä tämän vuoden osalta. Budjetti aika joustava, mutta kuitenkin mielellään ≈1500€ hintaluokassa. 
Ajelu sellaista harrastelua juurakkoisilla metsäpoluilla koiran kanssa, ei siis mitään kisailua tai vauhtiajoa.

Etsin siis perus hyvää aloittelijan pyörää, mutta mielellään sellaista hyvää aihiota, mitä pystyisi parantelemaan jos innostuu harrastuksesta enemmänkin. Suoraan hyllystä ei paikallisista liikkeistä löydy kuin Trekin farleyta, muilla 3vk-3kk toimitusaika. Trek vaan tuntuu osiinsa nähden erittäin kalliilta.
Yksi mitä olen myös ajatellut on tuo Canyonin Dude 8.0. Menee aika yläpäähän budjettia, mutta runko olisi ilmeisesti sellainen mihin kannattaisi sitten joustokeulaa ja muuta laitella. Alle 2000€ hintaluokassa ei taida muita yhtä kevyitä runkoja löytyä?

Mitä suosittelisitte? Mikä on se hinta/laatu suhteeltaan paras tällä hetkellä tuossa hintaluokassa?

----------


## tanEzki

Keravalla oli viä viime viikolla trek 5 ja trek 7 jäljellä. Siinä ihan hyviä ensi fätejä. Itse valitsin trek farley 9.6.  :Hymy:

----------


## hcf

Kesä on kyl huono aika ostella fättiä. Uudet mallit tulee syksyllä

----------


## TheMiklu

Dude ei varmasti muutu mihinkään. Se on ollut sama julkaisusta lähtien. Kokoonpano vain muuttunut.
Alu Farley on kyllä hyvä peli. Geohan siinä on kohdillaan. Trekissä tietysti merkkilisää.
Alun ja kuidun ero on n. puolisen kiloa. Läskissä renkaat joustaa niin, ettei materiaali taida paljon vaikuttaa. Ellei nyt keulassa sitten. Se toki Farleyssä kuitua.

----------


## Samppa94

> Dude ei varmasti muutu mihinkään. Se on ollut sama julkaisusta lähtien. Kokoonpano vain muuttunut.
> Alu Farley on kyllä hyvä peli. Geohan siinä on kohdillaan. Trekissä tietysti merkkilisää.
> Alun ja kuidun ero on n. puolisen kiloa. Läskissä renkaat joustaa niin, ettei materiaali taida paljon vaikuttaa. Ellei nyt keulassa sitten. Se toki Farleyssä kuitua.



Farleykin siis olisi ihan hyvä ostos vaikka hintaa onkin aika reilusti. Vielä kun alkaisivat suvalasta myymään. 
Riittääkö tuo 1x10 vaihteisto hyvin kaikenlaiseen ajoon? Toki maantielle löytyy eri pyörä.

----------


## TheMiklu

> Farleykin siis olisi ihan hyvä ostos vaikka hintaa onkin aika reilusti. Vielä kun alkaisivat suvalasta myymään. 
> Riittääkö tuo 1x10 vaihteisto hyvin kaikenlaiseen ajoon? Toki maantielle löytyy eri pyörä.



Onhan se hyvä. Meinaan jos meinaat päivitellä niin Farley on ihan hyvä aihio. Dude tietty on kans loistava mutta saako sitä? Vähiin käy pyörät jos nyt pittää äkkijä saaja!
Farleyssä 27,5" kiekkoset vakiona, joten rengasvalikoima on ankea. Barbegazeilla toki pärjää  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Samppa94

> Onhan se hyvä. Meinaan jos meinaat päivitellä niin Farley on ihan hyvä aihio. Dude tietty on kans loistava mutta saako sitä? Vähiin käy pyörät jos nyt pittää äkkijä saaja!
> Farleyssä 27,5" kiekkoset vakiona, joten rengasvalikoima on ankea. Barbegazeilla toki pärjää



Kesällä/lomalla olisi nyt aikaa ajella ja maastot käytössä. 
Tuota 27,5 kokoa olenkin ihmetellyt, että onko hyvä vai huono puoli? Rengasvalikoima tosiaan rajallinen, mutta onhan ne vakiotkin jo aika muhkean kokoiset että luulis niilläki pärjäävän.

----------


## TheMiklu

Mielipiteitähän nämä vain mutta minusta Dude ja Farley on erittäin fiksuja valintoja. En usko, että vikaan menee valittee kumman vaan.
Jos jotain vastakkainasettelua pitää hakea niin se on just tuo kiekkokoko ja postimyyntipyörä vs. kivijalka. 
t. Dude-kuski

----------


## lysmy

teräs, titaani, hiilikuitu.. pfft



https://luxatic.com/beverly-hills-ed...ale-1-million/

----------


## Joosuah

Onko kokemuksia Salsan Mukluk mallin läskipyöristä? Onko hinta/laatusuhde kohdallaan?
Näytti tulevan juuri 2021 mallit ulos, vaihtunut lähinnä Deore uuden mallisiin osat sekä väritykset edeltävään vuoteen tarkastellen.
Salsa Mukluk Deore (Green) kiinnostaa erityisesti.

https://salsacycles.com/culture/fres...rland_journeys

----------


## Qilty

> teräs, titaani, hiilikuitu.. pfft
> 
> 
> 
> https://luxatic.com/beverly-hills-ed...ale-1-million/



 näitä näkee varmaan arabiemiraateissa

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Onko kokemuksia Salsan Mukluk mallin läskipyöristä? Onko hinta/laatusuhde kohdallaan?
> Näytti tulevan juuri 2021 mallit ulos, vaihtunut lähinnä Deore uuden mallisiin osat sekä väritykset edeltävään vuoteen tarkastellen.
> Salsa Mukluk Deore (Green) kiinnostaa erityisesti.
> 
> https://salsacycles.com/culture/fres...rland_journeys



Beargrease Carbon Deore 11*kelta/punasena menis mun ostoskoriin.

Mutta ohan nuo sen verran kalliita ei omatunto anna periksi ostaa.

Muklukki tais olla enemmän retkiajoon ja 26' ja beargrease sporttisempi ja 27,5"

----------


## Stone68

Morjens kaikille foorumilaisille!

Ensimmäinen pläskipyörä kiikarissa ja täytetä diletanttina kysyn, että kannattaako markettien 1500€-hintaluokassa olevat pyörät unohtaa heti alkuun? Katsellut tällästä Atala Kodiak XD HD-pyörää, kokeilemaan en ole päässyt. Jollain White-vuokrafatilla tullu kokeiltua, jossa kova käyttö todella näkyi ja tuntui. 

Atala on ilmeisesti ihan oma brändinsä ja pyörämerkkinsä ja myös valmistus on Italiassa...huono vai hyvä juttu?

----------


## Qilty

> Morjens kaikille foorumilaisille!
> 
> Ensimmäinen pläskipyörä kiikarissa ja täytetä diletanttina kysyn, että kannattaako markettien 1500€-hintaluokassa olevat pyörät unohtaa heti alkuun? Katsellut tällästä Atala Kodiak XD HD-pyörää, kokeilemaan en ole päässyt. Jollain White-vuokrafatilla tullu kokeiltua, jossa kova käyttö todella näkyi ja tuntui. 
> 
> Atala on ilmeisesti ihan oma brändinsä ja pyörämerkkinsä ja myös valmistus on Italiassa...huono vai hyvä juttu?



Markettien varmaan kannattaa unohtaa, mutta verkkokaupan silverbackit ihan soivia pelejä

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Samppa94

Onko tuo 21 vuosimallin Farley 5 nyt hintansa väärti? Vaikuttaa ainakin hyvältä.

----------


## Joose19

Mielestäni on koska varasin omani tänään. Osat muuten samaa tasoa kuin aiemmin mutta hissitolppa bonarina. Tosin nyt alessa olevan duden olisin tilannut nx eaglen ja keveyden takia jos hiilarirungon kestävyys kärryn vedossa ei arveluttaisi.

----------


## cyklister

Ilkan Pyörävarikolta tuli tänään oma läskipyöräni postissa, Kona WoZo syyshintaan 2099€ (2699€). Jäljellä kaiketi vielä M kokoa, pitäis olla laatupeli.https://iikanpyoravarikko.fi/

----------


## Qilty

> Mielestäni on koska varasin omani tänään. Osat muuten samaa tasoa kuin aiemmin mutta hissitolppa bonarina. Tosin nyt alessa olevan duden olisin tilannut nx eaglen ja keveyden takia jos hiilarirungon kestävyys kärryn vedossa ei arveluttaisi.



Jos alumiini sen kestää, niin kuitu kestää kauemmin.

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Joose19

Onko näin? Hyvä tieto. Tästä tuntui olevan foorumeilla vaihtelevia kokemuksia ja Canyon sitä ei  kai suosittele. Voi tietysti olla vain vastuuvapautus heidän puolelta.

----------


## Qilty

> Onko näin? Hyvä tieto. Tästä tuntui olevan foorumeilla vaihtelevia kokemuksia ja Canyon sitä ei  kai suosittele. Voi tietysti olla vain vastuuvapautus heidän puolelta.



Voin olla väärässäkin. Mutta tällä foorumilla tuntuu olevan yleinen käsitys että hiilikuitu on kuin pierunkuori. Miten hiilikuitudropoutti voi kestää hypyn monen metrin korkeudesta, muttei muutaman kymmenen kilon vetoa?

Tossa nyt pari videota aineesta

https://youtu.be/w5eMMf11uhM

https://youtu.be/hjErH4_1fks

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Joose19

Joo, varmasti hiilikuitu kestää vetoa, mutta miten on mekaanisen kulutuksen laita? Käytössähän tuokin asia olisi toki selvinnyt... ja alupyörästäkin on kyllä vastaavasti kulunut juuri tuo kiinnityskohta.

----------


## Qilty

> Joo, varmasti hiilikuitu kestää vetoa, mutta miten on mekaanisen kulutuksen laita? Käytössähän tuokin asia olisi toki selvinnyt... ja alupyörästäkin on kyllä vastaavasti kulunut juuri tuo kiinnityskohta.



No mekaaninen kulutus on varmaan heikompi, vois kuvitella ainakin. 

Lähetetty minun SM-G973F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## hcf

> Ilkan Pyörävarikolta tuli tänään oma läskipyöräni postissa, Kona WoZo syyshintaan 2099€ (2699€). Jäljellä kaiketi vielä M kokoa, pitäis olla laatupeli.https://iikanpyoravarikko.fi/



Hetkinen. Kuvassahan näkyy rockshox bluto jousto keula.
Pitäs olla Manitou Mastodon Comp Air 100mm


edit: Jaa kuvahan on netistä varastettu. Mtbr.com foorumilta vuodelta 2016  :Hymy:

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Hei! Etsinnässä olisi fatbike työmatka ajoon, hinta alle 2000€ oon kahtonu kona wo fatbikea mutta mikä koko kannattas siitä ottaa jos pituutta on vain 160 ? muitakin hyviä saa suositella kun en oikein tiedä pyöristä mitään ?



Elä fatbikea työmatka-ajoon ota ellei työmatka ole alle 2km. Hommaa vaikka tommonen lokareilla,  pistä tonni säästöön, ajele vuoden verran työmatkoja ja sit kokemuksiin perustuen vaihda tai oo vaihtamatta sellaseen joka vois soveltua omaan ajoon paremmin;  https://larunpyora.com/tuote/active-...-max-9-bronze/





> Joko 2022 rungot kestää murtumatta kuten edellisten vuosien mallit ratkennut takahaarukasta?



Kyllä vaan!

----------


## Aloitteleva fillaristi9

> Elä fatbikea työmatka-ajoon ota ellei työmatka ole alle 2km. Hommaa vaikka tommonen lokareilla,  pistä tonni säästöön, ajele vuoden verran työmatkoja ja sit kokemuksiin perustuen vaihda tai oo vaihtamatta sellaseen joka vois soveltua omaan ajoon paremmin;  https://larunpyora.com/tuote/active-...-max-9-bronze/
> 
> 
> 
> Kyllä vaan!




Eikös se oo sit hyvä se fatbike? kun nimenomaan haluisin hyvän pyörän talviajoon, ajan pyörällä läpitalven ja normi pyörällä se on tuskaa kun lunta on tullut paljon.

----------


## Leewi

> Eikös se oo sit hyvä se fatbike? kun nimenomaan haluisin hyvän pyörän talviajoon, ajan pyörällä läpitalven ja normi pyörällä se on tuskaa kun lunta on tullut paljon.



Ainakin täällä hesassa lumipäiviä on ollut viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana noin 5 vuodessa, muita päiviä on sen 360, joina tollasella fatilla jaksa erkkikään kihnuttaa.

----------


## MRe

Ilmeisesti täällä ei juurikaan ole aitoja kokemuksia fäteistä? Jos työmatka on yli 50km suuntaansa, en suosittele fättiä. Muuten kyllä. Lumipäiviä Helsingissä oli viime talvena toistakymmentä.

FB:ssä joku myi M-koon kuitu-Salsaa 1300€. Täysjäykässä ei ole montaa osaa, mitkä voi mennä rikki. M-koko tosin saattaa olla 160-senttiselle inan liian suuri. Mulla on M ja lyhyyttä 173.

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

> Ainakin täällä hesassa lumipäiviä on ollut viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana noin 5 vuodessa, muita päiviä on sen 360, joina tollasella fatilla jaksa erkkikään kihnuttaa.



No eihän niitä sitten muuallakaan ole.

----------


## Aloitteleva fillaristi9

> Ainakin täällä hesassa lumipäiviä on ollut viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana noin 5 vuodessa, muita päiviä on sen 360, joina tollasella fatilla jaksa erkkikään kihnuttaa.



Meillä ainaki viime talvi oli ihan kauhee lunta tuli hitokseen eikä loppua näkynyt. Ei keretty aurata nii sai työntää pyörän töihin.

----------


## Aloitteleva fillaristi9

> Ilmeisesti täällä ei juurikaan ole aitoja kokemuksia fäteistä? Jos työmatka on yli 50km suuntaansa, en suosittele fättiä. Muuten kyllä. Lumipäiviä Helsingissä oli viime talvena toistakymmentä.
> 
> FB:ssä joku myi M-koon kuitu-Salsaa 1300€. Täysjäykässä ei ole montaa osaa, mitkä voi mennä rikki. M-koko tosin saattaa olla 160-senttiselle inan liian suuri. Mulla on M ja lyhyyttä 173.



Ei onneks oo nii pitkä työmatka, joku 3-4 kilsaa mut sit harrastuksiin tulee ajettua kans pyörällä. Okei, millä Facebookin sivustolla tää pyörä ois, vois käydä katsomassa? Nii voi olla et on mulle liian iso.

----------


## hcf

> Kuulostaa kyllä aivan väärältä kampelta työmatka-ajoon.



Kuinka niin?
Kehä3:sen ulkopuolella saattaa olla luntaki matkanvarrella.

Ei oo kiva myöhästyä töistä ku joutuu tunkkaan koko matkan

----------


## MRe

Kerron teille salaisuuden, jos lupaatte pitää sen: läskillä voi ajaa ihan missä vain, millä kelillä vain ja lähes kuinka pitkiä matkoja vain. Se ei välttämättä ole optimaalisin pyörä joka paikkaan, mutta toimii silti. Itse olen heittänyt läskillä samoja lenkkejä, kuin mitä ajan gravelilla, täpärillä tai täysjäykällä 29’erilla.

----------


## Travelkicking

> Meillä ainaki viime talvi oli ihan kauhee lunta tuli hitokseen eikä loppua näkynyt. Ei keretty aurata nii sai työntää pyörän töihin.



Lohjalla oli ihan sikajärkyttävän paljon lunta. Hyvä puoli oli se, että keväthanki kantoi 2,1 leveillä renkailla painavammankin pyörän. Hankikantoaika oli makeeta.

----------


## MRe

> Ei onneks oo nii pitkä työmatka, joku 3-4 kilsaa mut sit harrastuksiin tulee ajettua kans pyörällä. Okei, millä Facebookin sivustolla tää pyörä ois, vois käydä katsomassa? Nii voi olla et on mulle liian iso.



No enpä löytänyt sitä enää, mutta kannattaa katsella fillaritorilta ja fb:n Fatbike group Finland - osto/myynti/vaihto 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/602881779908384/

----------


## F. Kotlerburg

En tiedä missä kysyjä asuu, mutta Fillaritorilla on parikin pientä Surly ICT:tä uutta omistajaa vailla Oulun seutuvilla.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Eikös se oo sit hyvä se fatbike? kun nimenomaan haluisin hyvän pyörän talviajoon, ajan pyörällä läpitalven ja normi pyörällä se on tuskaa kun lunta on tullut paljon.



Kyllä se hyvä fättis on ja talviajoon hyvin soveltuva, jopa ihan vakiorenkaillakin. Eikä talviajon tarvitse tarkoittaa että aina ajetaan lumessa, vaan kelejä missä hyvä sivuttais- ja vetopito on tarpeen. Jarrut on kyllä huonot. Tää ei kyllä varmaan muodostu ongelmaksi ellei vakioreiteillä ole jyrkkiä alamäkiä. Jos sulla on jo normipyörä niin sillähän sitä voi jatkossa vetää kesällä ne matkat ja  huonoimmilla keleillä fättiksellä. 

Edit: jarrut ja vakiorenkaat viittasi tässä nyt nimenomaan Kona Wohon, mutta kyllä fättis kun fättis toimii talvella ja huonoilla keleillä muutenkin.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Okei, millä Facebookin sivustolla tää pyörä ois, vois käydä katsomassa? Nii voi olla et on mulle liian iso.



En tiiä siitä filosta missä tässä oli puhe, mutta muutamia bongauksia fillaritorilta: 

https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/26...s15quot-espoo/ 
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/26...C3%A4ski-s-ii/ 
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/27...s-pietarsaari/ 
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/27...o-s-outokumpu/

----------


## MRe

> Jarrut on kyllä huonot.



Viittasiko tämä johonkin nimenomaiseen fättiin? Fätin jarrut on juuri niin hyvät tai huonot kuin muissakin pyörissä.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> Viittasiko tämä johonkin nimenomaiseen fättiin? Fätin jarrut on juuri niin hyvät tai huonot kuin muissakin pyörissä.



Joo näköjään missasin yhden "sen" Aloitteleva fillaristi9:n kommentista eikä siinä viitattukaan Kona Wohon. Jarrut is as jarrut does, vähän niin ku muutki osat ja asiat elämässä. 

Edit: viittasin tuossa myös Won vakiorenkaisiin. Ne voi olla eri fillareissa sit ihan erilaiset, eli ei kannata ajatella että kaikissa olis aina samat.

----------


## SuccessFactor

> . Foxcompin mukaan tälle vuodelle olisi Beargreasea tulossa X01 palikoilla, mutta hintaa sille taitaa tulla 6-7k. Deoren palikoilla kuulemma tulossa ehkä vuonna 2024.



Tuli kuin tulikin Foxcomppiin X01 lisäksi Deorea, hinta-arvauskin meni ensinmainitusta aika oikein. Tuli nyt rakenneltua Beargrease osista itse, muuten olisi voinut Deoren laittaa tilaukseen. X01 hinta kyllä tuntuu vähän överiltä kun ei saa ees sähköistä takavaihtajaa. Rungon väritys on kyllä nätti <3

https://foxcomp.fi/salsa-beargrease-...bon-black-fade
https://foxcomp.fi/salsa-beargrease-...-red-teal-fade

----------


## SuccessFactor

En tunne kaveria mitenkään, mutta jos joku on fättistä vaille, niin tässä näyttäis olevan hinta/speksisuhde kohdillaan. 
https://www.fillaritori.com/topic/27...m-l-raasepori/

----------


## Aakoo

Pahasti taas näyttää siltä ettei työmatkailu talvella ilman läskipyörää tule mukavasti onnistumaan, ja lenkkiäkin olisi kiva ajella talvellakin. 

Hakusessa on käytetty fatbike johonkin 500-700€ kieppeille. Vaihtoehdot näköjään White tai Silverback Scoop. Onko näissä mitään ihmeellisempää huomioitavaa, täysjäykkä maasturi kun on kyseessä? Silverbackissa taitaa olla Mulefut vanteet läpiakseleilla, jotka tubeless yhteensopivat? Varmaankin näissä vaihtoehdoissa L -koko on 186 pitkälle sopiva, toki noissa vanhemmissa on vähän lyhyet reach-mitat, mutta meneekö tällainen pilalle esim. 80mm stemmillä?

----------


## laattamaa

> Pahasti taas näyttää siltä ettei työmatkailu talvella ilman läskipyörää tule mukavasti onnistumaan, ja lenkkiäkin olisi kiva ajella talvellakin. 
> 
> Hakusessa on käytetty fatbike johonkin 500-700€ kieppeille. Vaihtoehdot näköjään White tai Silverback Scoop. Onko näissä mitään ihmeellisempää huomioitavaa, täysjäykkä maasturi kun on kyseessä? Silverbackissa taitaa olla Mulefut vanteet läpiakseleilla, jotka tubeless yhteensopivat? Varmaankin näissä vaihtoehdoissa L -koko on 186 pitkälle sopiva, toki noissa vanhemmissa on vähän lyhyet reach-mitat, mutta meneekö tällainen pilalle esim. 80mm stemmillä?



Eipä nuissa ihmeempiä ole, jossaki välissä todennäkösesti takanapa leipoo kun ringnutin kierteet korkkaa, racefacen alkuperänen keskiö ei oo kovin pitkä ikänen. 
Kiekot on tl readyt. 
60mm stemmihän tuossa alkuperäsenä on, voihan sitä kompensoida leviämmällä stongalla jos ohjaus menee häiritsevän hätäseksi, jos siis muuten passaa leviäpi stonga omaan käyttöön.
Joistaki rungoista on chainstay katkennu, ei käsittääkseni niin yleinen ongelma kuin konan seatstayt, omakin 2018 fatty sai sen verran kovaa kyytiä 110kg kuskilta että en kestoa yleisesti epäilisi. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Aakoo

Kiitokset, näin olin itsekin ymmärtänyt, että takanavat on noissa heikkoja. Pitänee alkaa sopivaa pyörää etsimään.

----------


## laattamaa

> Kiitokset, näin olin itsekin ymmärtänyt, että takanavat on noissa heikkoja. Pitänee alkaa sopivaa pyörää etsimään.



Jep, itellä leipo 21 loppukesästä, päivitin sillon dt swissin settiin kun tuli hyvällä hintaa vastaan. 

Lähetetty minun JSN-L21 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------

